# Grizzly extreme



## Don Ratcliff (May 22, 2021)

She made it over the moat safely and I also found out that my 14" Rikon just needed new tires so now I have 2 bandsaws. Shhh, dont tell maya.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 9 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 22, 2021)

Man thats a beauty! Congrats.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 22, 2021)

Ever heard of blackmail? Oh Maya.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Wildthings (May 22, 2021)

I had no idea it was that big....until I noticed the blue lighter!!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 22, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> I had no idea it was that big....until I noticed the blue lighter!!


Exactly...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 22, 2021)

It even has a key to start it up!!! Vroommmmmm!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 22, 2021)

Oh man, that's my dream saw!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 22, 2021)

I love mine- That has Motor brake? all mine just have foot brake but it is My go to to shut off. 
I am glad I bought the 5hp ultimate Last year It just went up $700+ and your saw is $2350 as of yesterday. You can tell Maya how much you saved- $4-500?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (May 22, 2021)

Now you might be able to make a decent paddle...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 22, 2021)

@Mike1950 yep, got the motor break 

@DLJeffs let's not get ahead of ourselves just yet

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs (May 23, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Mike1950 yep, got the motor break
> 
> @DLJeffs let's not get ahead of ourselves just yet


Yeah, you're right. I mean, who really needs a super nice bandsaw that can do all kinds of things and make woodworking so much easier. I mean, what can you do with that bandsaw that I can't do with my $9.95 coping saw right? It just takes me a little longer. (Denegrating your bandsaw helps make my jealousy less debilitating).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 23, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Yeah, you're right. I mean, who really needs a super nice bandsaw that can do all kinds of things and make woodworking so much easier. I mean, what can you do with that bandsaw that I can't do with my $9.95 coping saw right? It just takes me a little longer. (Denegrating your bandsaw helps make my jealousy less debilitating).


I guess that's why they call it a "coping" saw. btw, I also have these for backup...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 23, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Yeah, you're right. I mean, who really needs a super nice bandsaw that can do all kinds of things and make woodworking so much easier. I mean, what can you do with that bandsaw that I can't do with my $9.95 coping saw right? It just takes me a little longer. (Denegrating your bandsaw helps make my jealousy less debilitating).


Try to resaw something with your coping saw... go ahead, I'll wait.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DLJeffs (May 23, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Try to resaw something with your coping saw... go ahead, I'll wait.


Challenge accetped. But you might need to go pack a lunch because this is going to take awhile...

Isn't it against proper woodworker ethics to have more than two of any power tool?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs (May 23, 2021)

Done! Before...





During ...





After ....





I win. For my prize I choose that piece of figured mango, which when you think about it is mine anyway but I'll accept it as reward for my effort.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 23, 2021)

Well done, come get your prize!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (May 23, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Challenge accetped. But you might need to go pack a lunch because this is going to take awhile...
> 
> Isn't it against proper woodworker ethics to have more than two of any power tool?


Everyone needs at least 3 bandsaws. Much easier to have to change saws instead of blade sizes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 23, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I guess that's why they call it a "coping" saw. btw, I also have these for backup...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 209482



I'll be right over. So nice of you to offer...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (May 23, 2021)

Did I hear free lodging? Chuck


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 24, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Did I hear free lodging? Chuck


This site isn't called Woodfree, now if someone wanted to barter for my guestroom I would entertain that conversation...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill (May 24, 2021)

Think that is what Lil Mikey officially calls "band saw hoarding"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 24, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Think that is what Lil Mikey officially calls "band saw hoarding"


Lil Mikey thinks just like the lil woman...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DLJeffs (May 24, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Everyone needs at least 3 bandsaws. Much easier to have to change saws instead of blade sizes.


Well that just makes me even more depressed.


----------



## DLJeffs (May 24, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Well done, come get your prize!
> 
> View attachment 209498


Excellent! Can you hold onto it until I can get to Hawai'i some time?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 25, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Think that is what Lil Mikey officially calls "band saw hoarding"


But then again - who am I to judge. Counting a jewelers lathe I have somewhere, I have 4 lathes. And smokers - one can't have too many smokers - but I am down to 4 - had to retire my old Bandera! Or fly rods! Shhhhhhhh

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 25, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Well that just makes me even more depressed.


I found you 3 bandsaws in your price range so you can join the club.







You're welcome!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Heaqber09 (Jun 16, 2021)

Grizzly are one of the best in all, Easily manageable and efficient work done through it. I checked reviews for the _Grizzly G0555_ and its looks right gear to use.


----------

